# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Anyone tried PC-ABS? (Proto-pasta)

## soofle616

From the contest that recently ended I got myself a sample length of proto-pasta's carbon fill pla, high temp pla, and pc-abs alloy. The first two I'm not worried about as far as running through my machine but the PC-ABS has a recommended nozzle temp of 260-280°. I'm thinking that's pushing the limits for my hot end due to the ptfe tube so I thought I'd check here before I tried it. Anyone running prints that hot?

----------

